# ASA 2019 Schedule



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Mid september


----------



## Repair Man (Sep 13, 2014)

What happened to the schedule that was posted?


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

It's being looked at and may possibly changed for some dates


----------



## Repair Man (Sep 13, 2014)

I wonder which city is in trouble. ???


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I suspect it's more a date conflict...guess we'll all just have to wait till then.


----------



## Repair Man (Sep 13, 2014)

I sure liked the third weekend each month. That was going to spread them out a little.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Guess the directors met and the new schedule has been decided. Sorry I failed to save a copy.

BTW, ASA Director from Indiana, Joey Girvin was in a serious car accident and is in the hospital at Urbana, Illinois. Awake and stable but apparently has a broken arm, ribs, and heel. Check his FaceBook page for the inside scoop. Please keep him in your prayers.


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the accident. Prayers for fast healing.


----------



## Bishop#74 (May 6, 2018)

2019 ASA Schedule 
21 - 24 February. Foley, AL
21- 24 March. Phenix City, AL
25 - 28 April. Paris, TX
16 - 19 May. Augusta, Georgia 
20 - 23 June. London, Kentucky 
18 - 21 July. Cullman, Alabama 
15 - 18 August. Metropolis, IL


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

Bishop#74 said:


> 2019 ASA Schedule
> 21 - 24 February. Foley, AL
> 21- 24 March. Phenix City, AL
> 25 - 28 April. Paris, TX
> ...


This is the same schedule that came out at the Classic. 
They announced there may be some changes. By mid September.
Hopefully they will be announced soon.


----------



## Bishop#74 (May 6, 2018)

Well I was talking to guys that I shoot with at the Classic and the talk was that the London and Cullman was going to be dropped next year. But the asa put this schedule out.


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

Bishop#74 said:


> Well I was talking to guys that I shoot with at the Classic and the talk was that the London and Cullman was going to be dropped next year. But the asa put this schedule out.


I think those locations are correct, but there might be a date change on some.
I know there is one shoot that is the same weekend as an IBO shoot. Some pros don't like that.


----------



## Bishop#74 (May 6, 2018)

I guess we all have to wait and see what all happens


----------



## Mudpup2 (May 31, 2018)

Bishop#74 said:


> Well I was talking to guys that I shoot with at the Classic and the talk was that the London and Cullman was going to be dropped next year. But the asa put this schedule out.


Didn't they just agree to five more years with London?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Archerbruce said:


> I think those locations are correct, but there might be a date change on some.
> I know there is one shoot that is the same weekend as an IBO shoot. Some pros don't like that.


So after releasing a schedule, and having quite a few non-pro shooters making plans for 2019 pro ams, ASA is going to change the schedule to acommadate a few dozen pros...good planning.


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

carlosii said:


> So after releasing a schedule, and having quite a few non-pro shooters making plans for 2019 pro ams, ASA is going to change the schedule to acommadate a few dozen pros...good planning.


I believe there might be a few manufacturers that are displeased also. They carry more weight than any pro.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bowjoe1800 said:


> I believe there might be a few manufacturers that are displeased also. They carry more weight than any pro.


Little dog leading the big dog. LOL ASA changing their schedule so as not to compete with IBO.


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

carlosii said:


> Little dog leading the big dog. LOL ASA changing their schedule so as not to compete with IBO.


They should have handled it on the first scheduling go round, but they didn't, and given the fact that the mfgs. and pros are very important pieces of the ASA's business model. What would you suggest they do now? Ignore their constituents like the IBO does?


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

How about this?

September 4, 2018

After a series of discussions with our sponsors, members and Federation clubs it was determined that scheduling mid-July and mid-August dates were not in the best interests of everyone involved. Considering the conduct of ASA state championships, the start of school in major sections of the country, and other national events we have decided to modify our 2019 schedule to alleviate as many of these concerns as possible. This will include reducing our 2019 Pro/Am Tour to six events. We trust that everyone understands that ASA is working to support archery at all levels in making these changes.

2019 Host Location
Feb 21 - 24 Hoyt Pro/Am Foley, AL
Mar 21 - 24 Black Eagle&New Breed P/A Russell Co, AL
April 25 - 28 Easton Southwest Shoot Out Paris, TX
May 16 - 19 TRU Ball Pro/Am Augusta, GA
Jun 20 - 23 Mathews Pro/Am London, KY
Aug 1 - 4 McKenzie ASA Classic Metropolis, IL

Michael Tyrell
ASA President


----------



## TankerSarge (Jan 7, 2011)

vahylander said:


> They should have handled it on the first scheduling go round, but they didn't, and given the fact that the mfgs. and pros are very important pieces of the ASA's business model. What would you suggest they do now? Ignore their constituents like the IBO does?











Looks like the ignored everybody [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Repair Man (Sep 13, 2014)

I was hoping for a couple different locations.


----------



## Mudpup2 (May 31, 2018)

Repair Man said:


> I was hoping for a couple different locations.


Same here but I figure my couple and your couple are different.


----------



## Repair Man (Sep 13, 2014)

Just a change to go shoot at. Not really dropping any in particular, it just would be nice for a different place to go to.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Where's Russell Co, Alabama?


----------



## bamad (Apr 7, 2007)

Why was Cullman dropped?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Ft. Benning


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

ar1220 said:


> Ft. Benning


Russell county is ft benning?


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Yes sir 
Well the Alabama some of ft Benning where shoot is in Russell county


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Unless I'm mis-reading something, ASA and IBO still have the same weekend scheduled in May 2019. Personally, I'm glad to see it. IBO has had their choice of dates for decades by putting out their schedule early. I don't see any reason that ASA should have to work "around" IBO's schedule every single year as they have been doing, especially since ASA has a more difficult scheduling task anyway having to manage dates with other "target" archery tournaments, whereas IBO doesn't have that same problem because there's very little cross-over between the people that shoot IBO and those who shoot outdoor "target" archery. ASA has a much bigger cross-over between Known 3D shooters and outdoor target archery. The handful of Pros that have to decide between ASA and IBO in May are the only ones that will really be affected... manufacturers probably have a much easier choice since IBO has been snubbing their requests for better placement at shoots anyway.


----------



## Repair Man (Sep 13, 2014)

Who knows about Cullman. They are like the teenager that you keep putting on restiction then give one more chance.


----------



## tprody (Feb 28, 2010)

nestly said:


> Unless I'm mis-reading something, ASA and IBO still have the same weekend scheduled in May 2019. Personally, I'm glad to see it. IBO has had their choice of dates for decades by putting out their schedule early. I don't see any reason that ASA should have to work "around" IBO's schedule every single year as they have been doing, especially since ASA has a more difficult scheduling task anyway having to manage dates with other "target" archery tournaments, whereas IBO doesn't have that same problem because there's very little cross-over between the people that shoot IBO and those who shoot outdoor "target" archery. ASA has a much bigger cross-over between Known 3D shooters and outdoor target archery. The handful of Pros that have to decide between ASA and IBO in May are the only ones that will really be affected... manufacturers probably have a much easier choice since much easier choice since IBO has been snubbing their requests for better placement at shoots anyway.
> 
> The IBO doesn't decide where the vendors are placed. The shoot hosts are responsible for that. No speaking for the other legs but we got nothing but positive feedback from the vendors at the third leg so perhaps you should do a little more research before you go shooting from the hip. If you doubt my word feel free to contact any vendors that were there. I'm quite sure you already know who they are.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

Phenix city ???


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

allxs said:


> Phenix city ???


Phenix City = Ft. Benning


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I would have rather kept Cullman and dumped London.


----------



## Repair Man (Sep 13, 2014)

Living in AL I would rather Cullman also.


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

Davik said:


> Where's Russell Co, Alabama?


Fort Benning GA I believe...


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

tprody said:


> The IBO doesn't decide where the vendors are placed. The shoot hosts are responsible for that. No speaking for the other legs but we got nothing but positive feedback from the vendors at the third leg so perhaps you should do a little more research before you go shooting from the hip. If you doubt my word feel free to contact any vendors that were there. I'm quite sure you already know who they are.


LOL Everyone thinks their poop don't stink. Whether the vendor area was acceptable it the 3rd leg or not, it's been an ongoing problem, and it's fairly ridiculous to suggest the IBO can't require the host to lay out the site to satisfy the needs of the vendors.

Ben Summers (VP TRUBALL/Axcel) mentioned poor attention to vendor placement and vendor concerns in the the IBO FB thread, as did Brandon Reyes (TRU Ball/Axcel), as did Rob Kaufhold (Lancaster Archery Supply) Vendors have petitioned IBO on these matters and IBO just shrugs them off. You can hear Brandon speak about some of the things IBO has not been responsive to on the latest Archery Uncensored podcast.

IBO deleted the post on their FB page along with 640+ comments, but here's one of Ben's comments from a different post on someones personal FB page.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1942304709166938&id=100001622835209


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

nestly said:


> LOL Everyone thinks their poop don't stink. Whether the vendor area was acceptable it the 3rd leg or not, it's been an ongoing problem, and it's fairly ridiculous to suggest the IBO can't require the host to lay out the site to satisfy the needs of the vendors.
> 
> Ben Summers (VP TRUBALL/Axcel) mentioned poor attention to vendor placement and vendor concerns in the the IBO FB thread, as did Brandon Reyes (TRU Ball/Axcel), as did Rob Kaufhold (Lancaster Archery Supply) Vendors have petitioned IBO on these matters and IBO just shrugs them off. You can hear Brandon speak about some of the things IBO has not been responsive to on the latest Archery Uncensored podcast.
> 
> ...



ouch IBO....You hear that...??


almost all of the triple crowns are a shorter drive then all but 1 ASA for me. but yet I've never been to an IBO. I shoot known yardage. sorry not sorry


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

And if I recall, TRU BALL was at all 3 legs. Let the poop stink!!!


----------



## tprody (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow. I've been told alot of things but my poop don't stink has never been one of them. I feel the IBO has made some progress in the last few years and maybe some people need to quit hiding behind the known yardage thing. The venues we have are better in my opinion than they have been in the past. I have reached out to the vendors to see what more I can do to improve things on my side. I personally have learned alot in the last 2 years by becoming involved in hosting this event. And have found that some things are dictated by your location. That's what makes every event unique. Weather it's ASA or IBO I have heard comments about every site but we deal with them and continue on to what we came to do "SHOOT". I am open to any suggestion to improve things on my end. So if you would like to become involved pm me I will be willing to listen to any ideas or better yet come on out and help me clear some courses. I can be found most weekends at the shoot location.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

tprody said:


> I feel the IBO has made some progress in the last few years and maybe some people need to quit hiding behind the known yardage thing.


I don't know what to say to someone that sees a steady decline in shooter and vendor support as "progress". As for hiding behind the known yardage thing goes, that again shows that you too are out-of-touch. Known distance 3D is the future of 3D, it's what the majority of the available shooter base wants. As I see it, pretty much all of IBO's recent decisions have been bad decisions with the possible exception of dropping a few particularly horrible hosts, but lets not forget the reason they dropped those horrible venues is because they made a bad decision to accept them in the first place. The last IBO I shot was in 2016, I vowed never to renew my membership or support IBO again in any way until/unless they made significant changes in they way they run their national tournament series. Since then, IBO attendance has continued to drop, and other long-time IBO supporters have given up for similar reasons as me, so whatever "progress" you think is happening does not seem to be viewed that way by many current and prospective shooters.


----------



## Repair Man (Sep 13, 2014)

And this started out as “2019 ASA Schedule”.


----------



## tprody (Feb 28, 2010)

Not sure what horrible venues your talking about. Indulge us please. Each one as I recall have faults but also had good points. Nelsonville, Merango, Gem City,Pipe Stem,Seven Springs,Ellicottville fill us in please. Just trying to get across that no matter what changes it always falls back on Known Yardage. The venues have changed it's still known yardage. I feel I had addressed what concerns the vendors have with the vendor area. Your last post ended up with the same statements and the Known Yardage discussion. It's very repetitive. Come check out the venues before you criticize them. You don't have to shoot. Just come have lunch. I may even buy. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

tprody said:


> Not sure what horrible venues your talking about. Indulge us please. Each one as I recall have faults but also had good points. Nelsonville, Merango, Gem City,Pipe Stem,Seven Springs,Ellicottville fill us in please. Just trying to get across that no matter what changes it always falls back on Known Yardage. The venues have changed it's still known yardage. I feel I had addressed what concerns the vendors have with the vendor area. Your last post ended up with the same statements and the Known Yardage discussion. It's very repetitive. Come check out the venues before you criticize them. You don't have to shoot. Just come have lunch. I may even buy.


I still had a preference toward unknown distance 3D when I decided I couldn't support IBO any longer, so the known distance issue had virtually no bearing on my decision. You have your head stuck in the sand if you can't hear the other complaints about the way IBO runs the NTC series. IBO is currently unknown only and they are still bleeding attendance.... so obviously even the unknown guys are less than satisfied with the IBO. "Known" won't fix IBO on it's own, but at least if IBO could bring themselves to address the biggest and most obvious complaint it may indicate that maybe they've finally pulled their fingers out of their ears.


----------



## Mudpup2 (May 31, 2018)

carlosii said:


> I would have rather kept Cullman and dumped London.


Isn't London one of the most attended shoots of the year?
Like 400+ more participants than Cullman?
If they move them all to Alabama and Texas I won't have a choice but to quit going and start shooting IBO.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

tprody…… as a host/venue, how hard would it be for the host to facilitate some Known Yardage classes? What all would it take for you to accommodate this? I know there's lots of work involved, but what other logistics would it call for? How much would it cost the host and how much more acreage would be involved and things like that? I know IBO and ASA are set up totally different meaning how work gets done and who gets paid for this and that. I know some key differences that put a dampner on things. But a lot of folks don't understand how everything operates and the differences. Can you enlighten us?


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

3dbowmaster said:


> tprody…… as a host/venue, how hard would it be for the host to facilitate some Known Yardage classes? What all would it take for you to accommodate this? I know there's lots of work involved, but what other logistics would it call for? How much would it cost the host and how much more acreage would be involved and things like that? I know IBO and ASA are set up totally different meaning how work gets done and who gets paid for this and that. I know some key differences that put a dampner on things. But a lot of folks don't understand how everything operates and the differences. Can you enlighten us?


they probably wouldn't need anything extra if they actually made all the class's have designated shoot times and peer groups...instead of running it like a fun shoot.

on the othwr hand they might need more acreage if they did do.known yardage since there numbers would probably go thru the roof.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Mudpup2 said:


> Isn't London one of the most attended shoots of the year?
> Like 400+ more participants than Cullman?
> If they move them all to Alabama and Texas I won't have a choice but to quit going and start shooting IBO.


I just really liked Cullman. You could actually see the targets on the practice range and the SIMMs range. Always had problems with that at London. Other than that I like London.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

BowHuntnKY said:


> they probably wouldn't need anything extra if they actually made all the class's have designated shoot times and peer groups...instead of running it like a fun shoot.
> 
> on the othwr hand they might need more acreage if they did do.known yardage since there numbers would probably go thru the roof.


Just hit my LIKE button. It's more than just known yardage. Shotgun starts gets my vote as well. I like that part about running it like a fun shoot.

I'm sure there have been many improvements since I last shot IBO at Bedford. Lots of positive responses to the shoot at Lake Monroe near Bloomington and the other sites. But that just isn't enough to draw my archery dollars.


----------



## tprody (Feb 28, 2010)

To add another course for known yardage I would be looking at another 60-80 acres. Then were looking at clearing another 40 shooting lanes that takes around a week or so depending on terrain and undergrowth. 40 more targets that would have to be bought hauled to the shoot then set on the courses. Adding more shuttles means more drivers. That means either paying or finding more volunteers to run them. Setting another course that would be another half a day on top of the two days to set the other courses. Manning another scoring area meaning finding another crew to run it. Walking another course twice a day and checking inserts. Tearing down more targets and hauling and loading them. My archery club was worked pretty hard at last years shoot and would probably have to look for another organization to help out. I along with the Rainbow Bowmen took this on as a way to give something back to our area. We live in a depressed area and everything we do here means a lot for our local business's. I also use some of the money we get as hosts to make improvements to our county park. This will improve the shoot location each year and hopefully make it more enjoyable for everyone. Probably not so much a cost issue but the time and people needed would add to the challenge. Its very difficult and time consuming to organize and man an event this size. But hopefully we can continue to do so.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

IBO NTC attendance used to be 3-4 times what it is now. Anyone that can't figure out how to accomodate a couple of known classes either isn't trying very hard, or shouldn't be in decision making position.

Maybe I should be a little more specific. In the mid 1990's there were 500+ MBO shooters at IBO NTC shoots.... that means 500+ shooters all shot the same four 10-target courses. Someone tell me again how many total shooters are at IBO NTC shoots currently?


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

tprody said:


> To add another course for known yardage I would be looking at another 60-80 acres. Then were looking at clearing another 40 shooting lanes that takes around a week or so depending on terrain and undergrowth. 40 more targets that would have to be bought hauled to the shoot then set on the courses. Adding more shuttles means more drivers. That means either paying or finding more volunteers to run them. Setting another course that would be another half a day on top of the two days to set the other courses. Manning another scoring area meaning finding another crew to run it. Walking another course twice a day and checking inserts. Tearing down more targets and hauling and loading them. My archery club was worked pretty hard at last years shoot and would probably have to look for another organization to help out. I along with the Rainbow Bowmen took this on as a way to give something back to our area. We live in a depressed area and everything we do here means a lot for our local business's. I also use some of the money we get as hosts to make improvements to our county park. This will improve the shoot location each year and hopefully make it more enjoyable for everyone. Probably not so much a cost issue but the time and people needed would add to the challenge. Its very difficult and time consuming to organize and man an event this size. But hopefully we can continue to do so.



absolutely no need to add any more targets, IBO is already setting 200 targets for approximately 600 shooters over three days, 1 target for every 3 shooters, that seems a little excessive to me, especially when you consider that local events have run 200 shooters thru 30 targets over two days without a hitch. 

With the decline of attendance at IBO events, the organization should be setting less targets, they are still using the same course plan they used when the attendance was triple, causes long waits at range tents wait for enough shooters for each course to make a group and more burden on host to supply range walking volunteers.


----------



## Mudpup2 (May 31, 2018)

allxs said:


> absolutely no need to add any more targets, IBO is already setting 200 targets for approximately 600 shooters over three days, 1 target for every 3 shooters, that seems a little excessive to me, especially when you consider that local events have run 200 shooters thru 30 targets over two days without a hitch.
> 
> With the decline of attendance at IBO events, the organization should be setting less targets, they are still using the same course plan they used when the attendance was triple, causes long waits at range tents wait for enough shooters for each course to make a group and more burden on host to supply range walking volunteers.


My least favorite thing about IBO is not having shotgun starts.


----------



## tprody (Feb 28, 2010)

allxs said:


> absolutely no need to add any more targets, IBO is already setting 200 targets for approximately 600 shooters over three days, 1 target for every 3 shooters, that seems a little excessive to me, especially when you consider that local events have run 200 shooters thru 30 targets over two days without a hitch.
> 
> With the decline of attendance at IBO events, the organization should be setting less targets, they are still using the same course plan they used when the attendance was triple, causes long waits at range tents wait for enough shooters for each course to make a group and more burden on host to supply range walking volunteers.


Not critising what you saying but we set 4- 40 target courses. One is reserved for the pros. That leaves 120 targets. We had 723 competitors minus around 75 pros puts us at 650 competitors on 120 targets. A little more than 1 for 3.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

tprody said:


> Not critising what you saying but we set 4- 40 target courses. One is reserved for the pros. That leaves 120 targets. We had 723 competitors minus around 75 pros puts us at 650 competitors on 120 targets. A little more than 1 for 3.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


At what shoot did you have 75 pros not semi pro


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

56 Pros total at the 3rd leg, or 1.4 shooters per target if that calculation looks better..


----------



## tprody (Feb 28, 2010)

I counted pros and semi pros together. It was 39 semi and 56 pros but that wasn't the number I was comparing. If you want to see ridiculous numbers how about the 15 target course that was cleared and set for PCBH and had 2 shooters. Should we not have that class and deny them a chance to compete. Let's not open that can of worms.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

tprody said:


> I counted pros and semi pros together. It was 39 semi and 56 pros but that wasn't the number I was comparing. If you want to see ridiculous numbers how about the 15 target course that was cleared and set for PCBH and had 2 shooters. Should we not have that class and deny them a chance to compete. Let's not open that can of worms.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


all i am saying is it wouldnt be impossible to accommodate known classes without adding target courses, IBO used to have twice the number of shooters on the current number of targets.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

tprody said:


> I counted pros and semi pros together. It was 39 semi and 56 pros but that wasn't the number I was comparing. If you want to see ridiculous numbers how about the 15 target course that was cleared and set for PCBH and had 2 shooters. Should we not have that class and deny them a chance to compete. Let's not open that can of worms.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


And we appreciate the work you and your group did.You could have ran it down a trail then back up the other side like some other shoots do. What was the ASA schedule again?


----------

